# Imbedded logo



## chris kennedy (Apr 4, 2010)

How do you get a logo imbedded in the photo?







Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Apr 4, 2010)

Adobe Photoshop


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 4, 2010)

I do have an older version but have never played with it. Was the logo created in PS also?


----------

